# Smoked chicken and backstrap



## RedNeckWino (Dec 5, 2010)

Last nights dinner for 6:
1 Large 4 pound chicken with cornbread stuffing,
1 Fresh (aged 7 days at 36*) Venison backstrap,
1 Vadalia onion,

Coat inside of bird with virgin olive oil, salt lightly and stuff.
Coat outside of bird and deer with olive oil. Season with red salt and plenty of garlic.
Inject Breast and thys with white zin wine.
caramelize onion slices.
Wrap bird, deer and onions in foil leaving top open. Smoke for 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 hrs. over peach and cherry wood at 175*, Finnish cooking in oven because the snow is playing hell on the smoker.
Serve with broccoli-noodle salad, fried taters, and a 2 year old Blackberry Merlot.
Nothing was left, except 3 empty bottles and a few dishes in the washer.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 5, 2010)

Next weeks party is fresh halibut. Might have to buy a wine for this one. Only thing close to fitting is white zin, or a dry pomegranate, Wife cut and squeezed the 40 poms., so she wants that. Does a light-dry red go with deep ocean fish?


----------



## Sacalait (Dec 6, 2010)

What method did your wife use to squeeze the poms?


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 6, 2010)

Squeezed a little lighter than my junk in a vice......oh, the poms, Pick out the seeds, place in a straining bag. squeeze by hand. Then warm up whats left in the nuker-wave. Squeeze again, this does help to get more juice. Does like 4 at a time. Then put all the skins back into the bag and hung in the must.


----------



## davidsmith (Dec 12, 2010)

RedNeckWino said:


> Last nights dinner for 6:
> 1 Large 4 pound chicken with cornbread stuffing,
> 1 Fresh (aged 7 days at 36*) Venison backstrap,
> 1 Vadalia onion,
> ...




and beerfest with fresh nippels


----------

